# help identifying a dead animal



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

anyone know what this animal could be ? i was walking round the lake earlyer and come across it and cant make out what it was


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

lamb?


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

white said:


> lamb?


 that was all i could think of but theres no lambs around there or near there :S


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

chupacabra!!!

aye ya ya!!


Chupacabra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

looks possibly rabbit like ?

but if rabbit i would probs say a pet/domestic one not wild


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

HABU said:


> chupacabra!!!
> 
> aye ya ya!!
> 
> ...


 lol that did cross my mind for a sec i watched a program on them once yet not really the right colour for them though


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

JJReptiles said:


> looks possibly rabbit like ?
> 
> but if rabbit i would probs say a pet/domestic one not wild


 it was already about fully grown rabit size though and looked like it had just been born


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I would say a hare that has lost its fur possibly been in the lake then dragged out


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I would say a hare that has lost its fur possibly been in the lake then dragged out


 yer it did smell a little bit


----------



## hannahbayliss (Nov 30, 2008)

its a dog


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

wabbit thats been in the water for a while, started to decompose and lost its fur, you can see its fur on the left hand side of the pic.

yuck!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> wabbit thats been in the water for a while, started to decompose and lost its fur, you can see its fur on the left hand side of the pic.
> 
> yuck!


Thats what i thought


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Its a rabbit.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If it was a rabbit or a hare you would have noticed the 2 large front teeth on a decomposijg corpse like that - did you notice them? 

It's hard to tell because the hindlegs don't look that long, but the head looks a bit short for a newborn lamb.

What would you estimate the size was?


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

its a rabbit but it looks like it has black fur so it was probally a pet :/


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Dog - it has dog markings on its side

Lamb or some sort of hoofed animal


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

i am pretty sure it is a rabbit...


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Could it be a baby Muntjac deer?

Or a hare?

Just had another look, def Hare or rabbit as front legs shorter than back.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

a hare would have a longer body than this.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It a Rabbit that has decomposed in water, So it looks kinda funky.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

marthaMoo said:


> Could it be a baby Muntjac deer?
> 
> Or a hare?
> 
> Just had another look, def Hare or rabbit as front legs shorter than back.


Muntjac deer is possible


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd go for muntjak... Looks like it's hoofed.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d say pig.

looks like pig feet and pig snout, plus has piggy markings.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

It looks to me like a piglet.

It's got a short blunt snout, hooves of a pig (ie 'fingered hooves' as opposed to horse style hooves.)
Pigs can have similar markings, and if you say its the size of an adult rabbit, then its about the size of a newborn pig.

Edit: pigglywiggly, you just beat me, I wasn't copying, promise!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a Rabbit, It's just decomposed in water, That why it has no fur or rather patchs of fur, You can see it a Rabbit in the head plus the long ears just behind the head.

This is what happens when fur things decompose in water.

Left a Racoon and right a Sloth.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gazz said:


> It's a Rabbit, It's just decomposed in water, That why it has no fur or rather patchs of fur, You can see it a Rabbit in the head plus the long ears just behind the head.
> 
> This is what happens when fur things decompose in water.
> 
> ...


ive tried explaining no one will listen 
you can see the agouti fur too

p.s gazz that sloth looks very human - scary


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

camel:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

gazz said:


> It's a Rabbit, It's just decomposed in water, That why it has no fur or rather patchs of fur, You can see it a Rabbit in the head plus the long ears just behind the head.
> 
> This is what happens when fur things decompose in water.
> 
> ...


LIES!!!! The one on the left is a chupacabra!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I would say a hare that has lost its fur possibly been in the lake then dragged out


that was my first thought


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Bunny wabbit. Back legs longer relative to the front legs, if it was a pig or lamb or deer etc would be fairly equal. Head it right shape for rabbit, eyes in right position (too laterally placed for pig). Fur (where present) right colour for rabbit, wrong colour for lamb and too furry for pig. Possibly right sort of colour for muncjac but the skull doesn't look long enough. It does look hoofed, I though pig or lamb at first, but i think it's just the way the mud/fur is lying on one or two of the legs.
Hope it wasn't someone's pet that got sick and was "disposed" of... :sad:

That sloth looks like Gollum...


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

ok looks like it was a rabbit thanks for the help people


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

My first thought was a piglet, then when i went back after reading first couple of page i can see it looks very much like a rabbit, you can just about make out agouti fur on it's back. Can also make out the longer ears behind it's skull.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aww poor thing  you can just about see the side of the incissors if you look closely. 

The sloth pic....you can see how it is a sloth but I always thought that particular picture was a model hoax of something else someone made to look like a mystery beast from what I read about before?


----------



## WaterSinger (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks like a dog to me, with an extremely swollen face. If you look at the ears, they look like the smaller ears of a small dog, though the difference in leg size is a little confusing.


----------



## lizard_kid (Sep 27, 2010)

To me it also looks like a dog but not sure. But it looks quite fat or is that me?


----------



## lizard_kid (Sep 27, 2010)

Having another look at it it looks like a pig because of the nose.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

its deffo a rabbit...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

rabbit 1000% - the fur looks dark due to it been in water


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Probably looks fat cos bodies swell in the water.


----------



## lizard_kid (Sep 27, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> Probably looks fat cos bodies swell in the water.


Do they? You learn somthing new every day.:lol2:


----------



## lizard_kid (Sep 27, 2010)

Also if you look at the soil it does look like it was dragged alone by smothing if that helps.:2thumb:


----------

